# One Sick Molly



## Alicia (Apr 24, 2005)

I just bought a new Molly. She has been in my community tank for about three days. Today she started to hang out at the bottom of the tank. Her gills are swollen and whitish and wide open. She is vey sick but I don't know what she has or if it's contageous. I hope someone can help :-{


----------



## Hamm3592 (Apr 24, 2005)

I wouldnt risk leaving her in a tank with other fish because you dont want them to get sick. So try putting her in a hospital tank. It sounds like she might have gill disease. wich unfortunatly can and usually is deadly. for more information go to http://www.fishdoc.co.uk/disease/gill disease.htm


----------



## Alicia (Apr 24, 2005)

I seperated her from the others last night. None of them seem to be getting sick but shes not getting better either. I think you are right about her having gill disease and I probably will lose her soon  I hope she doesn't suffer too much longer. On a happier note, I have two pregnant mollies and I can't wait until they drop their fry.


----------

